# cunt



## mose11215

Hi.
I know, I know, English doesn't get much dirtier, so I'm really sorry to offend if anyone here's sensitive about that. But nevertheless this is a part of language and I do need to ask for a character monologue I'm translating.

The character, bragging his prowess, says: *When I fuck, I use words like cunt the whole time. Big, dynamic, excellent words like "twat" and "ass" and "wad".*

My best guess: *Quando fudo, emprego palavras como ??? durante tudo o ato. Palavras grandes, dinâmicas e excelentes  como "boceta" e "culo" e "picha".*

Obviously, the context is humorous. The words are not at all big, dynamic, and excellent. The meaning of particular words isn't so much important as the character's pathetic attempt to sound vulgar and powerful.

Is "boceta" as vulgar and surprising a word as cunt is in English? Are there other options for female genitalia (or other things) that would work here? I hesitate to use the word "puta" because it may sound more masogonistic than was intended....

And are there options for other words similar to twat, wad, ass, dick, etc that sound sexual but also rather silly to shout in the sexual act?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Vanda

mose11215 said:


> Hi.
> The character, bragging his prowess, says: *When I fuck, I use words like cunt the whole time. Big, dynamic, excellent words like "twat" and "ass" and "wad".*
> 
> My best guess: *Quando fudo, emprego palavras como ??? durante tudo o ato. Palavras grandes, dinâmicas e excelentes como "boceta" e "culo" e "picha".*
> 
> Obviously, the context is humorous. The words are not at all big, dynamic, and excellent. The meaning of particular words isn't so much important as the character's pathetic attempt to sound vulgar and powerful.
> 
> Is "boceta" as vulgar and surprising a word as cunt is in English? Yes, it is. Extremely vulgar.
> 
> Are there other options for female genitalia (or other things) that would work here? I hesitate to use the word "puta" because it may sound more masogonistic than was intended....If you want a vulgar one, boceta will do. If you want a sort of vulgar yet not so much, xoxota.
> 
> And are there options for other words similar to twat, wad, ass, dick, etc that sound sexual but also rather silly to shout in the sexual act?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


 
I really have to have a look on the others. Better, I'd prefer someone to talk about it.  I know we have a thread on it, let me look for it.

Here is the thread.


----------



## Que trem doido

It seems like I also heard "a coisinha", piroca, and grelinho.

São a mesma??


----------



## Outsider

mose11215 said:


> The character, bragging his prowess, says: *When I fuck, I use words like cunt the whole time. Big, dynamic, excellent words like "twat" and "ass" and "wad".*
> 
> My best guess: *Quando fodo, uso palavras como ??? durante tudo o ato. Palavras grandes, dinâmicas e excelentes  como "boceta" e "culo" e "picha".*


Note that _boceta_ is only used with this sense in Brazil. I'm a bit confused with what you wrote next, though:



mose11215 said:


> Obviously, the context is humorous. The words are not at all big, dynamic, and excellent. The meaning of particular words isn't so much important as the character's pathetic attempt to sound vulgar and powerful.
> 
> Is "boceta" as vulgar and surprising a word as cunt is in English? Are there other options for female genitalia (or other things) that would work here? I hesitate to use the word "puta" because it may sound more masogonistic than was intended....
> 
> And are there options for other words similar to twat, wad, ass, dick, etc that sound sexual but also rather silly to shout in the sexual act?


Would shouting "cunt" while "in the act" sound silly in English? I thought it was a pretty vulgar and _serious_ word.

I'm not sure whether you're looking for "hardcore" slang words, or childish ones that would sound ridiculous and out of place...

By the way, I've just now learned these meanings of "twat" and "wad" from you!  Isn't "twat" a common British insult akin to "idiot"?


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que sim. Some of them I 've never heard. From the link in my post there are these ones:
_buceta_, _vagina_, _vulva_, _xana_, _xoxota_, _piriquita_, _xereca_, _xavasca_, _pixuranga_ e _perseguida, ..._

Periquita and perseguida have somehow a humorous conotation.

For culo, rabo would suit, vulgar but also used in humourous context.
For dick, pau.


----------



## mose11215

Yes, "cunt" is a hardcore slang word, so needs something in Portuguese that sounds surprisingly harsh.

The other words should just sound silly. "Twat" does mean idiot for the British, for me as an American it is a not-often-used, goofy, slightly vulgar word for a vagina. "Wad" means a jumbled bunch of something, or sometimes semen.


----------



## ayupshiplad

mose11215 said:


> "Twat" does mean idiot for the British, for me as an American it is a not-often-used, goofy, slightly vulgar word for a vagina.


 
I'm afraid I must disagree 

In the UK twat means both a stupid person and a slang word for vagina, but it is probably the most commonly used word for an idiot (alongside 'knob' of course), also taking on the shade of meaning of being pretentious, having too much bravado etc. 

By the way, is it a coincidence that your name is Mose?!


----------



## Outsider

I think there were already some good suggestions for translating the first word, in this and the other thread. 

The word _cu_ would not raise many eyebrows in Portugal, but I think it's considered quite rude in Brazil.


----------



## Que trem doido

I don't remember having seen any words for wad, so I thought I would give some possibilities.

Porra, leite de homem, and esporro.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Possibly this is just UK usage, otherwise I think it would previously have been mentioned, but we talk about a "wad of cash", which certainly has nothing to do with semen! It just means a large amount of (physical) money.


----------



## Vanda

Que trem doido said:


> Porra, leite de homem, and esporro.


----------



## Macunaíma

Bem, as tertúlias durante os chás da ABL não poderiam ser mais sóbrias... 

Mas vamos ao que interessa: em primeiro lugar, a grafia _buceta_ é de longe a mais usada nesse sentido. Assim como acontece em _viado_ (fag) e _veado_ (deer), _buceta_ (cunt, pussy) e _boceta_ (a small box used in the past for keeping tobacco powder in) ganharam grafias diferentes de modo a se diferenciar uma da outra. 

Wad, cum, jizm, etc, eu traduziria como_ porra_. Dizer _esperma_ nesse contexto seria demasiado "técnico". 

Dick é, sem dúvida, _pau_. Os outros nomes que apareceram para dick também estão corretos, mas são usados em outros contextos. Por exemplo: quando eu era pequeno minha avó e a minha babá me mandavam tirar a mão da piroca  ,usada quase sempre para se referir ao pênis infantil. 

_Buceta_, _porra_ e _pau_ são todos termos usados em filmes pornôs (veja bem, eu não disse que assisto a esse tipo de coisa... também não estou dizendo que não... enfim, não se trata disso.)

_Cu_ no Brazil quer dizer asshole, aquele ponto bastante específico da anatomia. Rabo seria ass e inclui as regiões circunvizinhas: rego, nádegas... tudo aquilo. Um tipo reles poderia, ao ver uma mulher passar, dizer para um outro ao lado: "Olha só que rabo!". É muito, muito vulgar. 

Isso ajuda em alguma coisa?

TREM DOIDO, que vocabulário, hein? É preciso muita "imersão" para sacar tanto...


----------



## Que trem doido

Ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!  É só através de imersão que a gente vai aprendendo, então estou a fim de mergulhar até demais para sacar tudo posível!!!!      (obrigadão)

Falando de rabo, fiquei lembrando dum almoço na casa de um amigo meu no Brasil.  Eu estava novinho com a lingua, e eu queria saber como dizer que eu já não queria mais comida.  Meu amigo me falou;

olha, basta dizer "estou de rabo cheio" para a dona da casa.   

Meu amigo quase morreu de rir.


----------



## Denis555

mose11215 said:


> The character, bragging his prowess, says: *When I fuck, I use words like cunt the whole time. Big, dynamic, excellent words like "twat" and "ass" and "wad".*
> *=Quando eu tô fudendo, eu uso palavras tipo buceta o tempo todo. Umas palavras grandes, dinâmicas e excelentes tipo "buceta" e "rabo" e "gozada".*


 
The words "foder" (see conjugation eu fodo, tu fodes, você fode...) and "boceta" are informally written with "u": fuder, buceta. That's because of the way they are pronounced. 

In those words the "o" is pronounced like "u" as it is unstressed. In Portugal this happens all the time. Ex. solidão /sulidão/(=loneliness). In Brazil only in some words in this position like in those above but ALWAYS at the end ex. menimo /meninu/(=boy).


----------



## Portvcale

My suggestion (in european portuguese): 

"Hardcore" - «Quando fodo, emprego palavras como ??? durante todo o acto. Palavras grandes, dinâmicas e excelentes, como cona, e cu, e esporra.»

Less "hardcore" - «Quando fodo, emprego palavras como ??? durante todo o acto. Palavras grandes, dinâmicas e excelentes, como pito/pita, e cu, e leite.»


----------



## Macunaíma

Foder só se escreve com *u *no Brasil (informalmente) no infinitivo: "Vá se fuder!". As outras inflexões seguem o curso normal: "Foda-se!", "Quando eu fodo...", etc.

P.S: acho que foder com u também é comum no passado: "Eu me fudi" (I got screwed up!)

Edição:
Denis555 tem razão. A grafia/pronúncia não tem nada a ver com o tempo verbal, mas com a tonicidade. 
Eu deveria ter menos preguiça e elaborar mais meus posts, ou pelo menos não postar nada quando estou com preguiça...


----------



## Denis555

A regra para a ortografia alternativa de "foder" parece ser simples: Quando a sílaba tônica não for "o", esse será ou poderá ser escrito "u" para representar melhor a pronúncia. Uns exemplos, aqui a sílaba tônica vem sublinhada:
Fuder , fudendo, eu fodo, eu me fudi , Te fode!, ele se fudeu .

-------------------

In the sentence in question, to make it have a more humorous tone instead of Quando eu tô fudendo/fodo you could say: 
Quando eu tô no bem-bom...
Quando eu tô afogando o ganso...
Quando eu tô molhando o biscoito...
Quando eu tô dando uma...


----------



## Benvindo

Denis555 said:


> In the sentence in question, to make it have a more humorous tone instead of Quando eu tô fudendo/fodo you could say:
> Quando eu tô no bem-bom...
> Quando eu tô afogando o ganso...
> Quando eu tô molhando o biscoito...
> Quando eu tô dando uma...


 
- - - -
Also:
Quando eu _trepo_/tô _trepando_ ...
BV


----------

